# Ideal height



## Steve bachall (Apr 10, 2019)

What do you think the ideal height is and why?Ive always thought 6’3 but recently I’m not sure because at a certain point you can’t date short girls because of the huge difference


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 10, 2019)

Steve bachall said:


> What do you think the ideal height is and why?Ive always thought 6’3 but recently I’m not sure because at a certain point you can’t date short girls because of the huge difference


5'11-6'2, depending where you live


Steve bachall said:


> can’t date short girls because of the huge difference


Manlet offspring


----------



## Hunter (Apr 10, 2019)

6'3 indeed


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 10, 2019)

6'4 imo. Looks dominant AND very proportional and doesn't come with disadvantages. Not being able to pass door frames would be a bit annoying probably. 

Masculine dominance matters more than female attraction so 6'4-6'5 is ideal. 

Foids however would probably like a 6'2 man often as much as a 6'4 guy IF she is significantly shorter than both.


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Apr 10, 2019)

No height for your face
And no face for your height


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 10, 2019)

*The taller the better.
Don't pay heed to anyone specifying a height.*
@freakofnature is 6'8 and gets suicidal when he gets mogged.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 10, 2019)

here we go again

theres no such thing as "too tall" till you your frame is proportionate to your height, so you don't look like "lanklet". (excluding acromelagy and 1 in billion outliers who are shit like 7ft+) there's no girl that's gonna turn you down because you're "too tall", this is some autistic cope. girls turn you down because you have ugly face or shitty feminine weak frame etc., your vertical height has no relevance. girls dont care about huge difference in height. if anything, its a fetish for lot. at the end of the day, its mostly about the face, as always


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 10, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> here we go again
> 
> theres no such thing as "too tall" till you your frame is proportionate to your height, so you don't look like "lanklet". (excluding acromelagy and 1 in billion outliers who are shit like 7ft+) there's no girl that's gonna turn you down because you're "too tall", this is some autistic cope. girls turn you down because you have ugly face or shitty feminine weak frame etc., your vertical height has no relevance. girls dont care about huge difference in height. if anything, its a fetish for lot. at the end of the day, its mostly about the face, as always


*
Preach.*


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 10, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> here we go again
> 
> theres no such thing as "too tall" till you your frame is proportionate to your height, so you don't look like "lanklet". (excluding acromelagy and 1 in billion outliers who are shit like 7ft+) there's no girl that's gonna turn you down because you're "too tall", this is some autistic cope. girls turn you down because you have ugly face or shitty feminine weak frame etc., your vertical height has no relevance. girls dont care about huge difference in height. if anything, its a fetish for lot. at the end of the day, its mostly about the face, as always



I can't dispute you since I'm only 6'1 and I definitely agree that it's very hard to be tall enough for it to become an actual problem, but I still think there's an "ideal height" that gives you the largest mass appeal. And I don't think it's higher than 6'6. I think you start to run into freak factor and practicality issues even though a subset of girls fetishize it.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 10, 2019)

Do you guys measure yourself correctly? I legit knew a guy saying that he is 6' and feels short, yet I was taller than him at 5'9. Legit most people add at least 2 inches to their height.


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 10, 2019)

@ElliotRodgerJr you need to be using aerosal can method boyo

Edit: night height, barefoot after heavy squats or GTFO


----------



## CoconutMan (Apr 10, 2019)

Steve bachall said:


> What do you think the ideal height is and why?Ive always thought 6’3 but recently I’m not sure because at a certain point you can’t date short girls because of the huge difference


hello friend
I would say 6'3. Its an iconic number at this point because it also looks good in the metric system.190 looks way better on paper than 188. I dont prefere short chicks, they will make manlet offspring and i know better than to put my son through unneeded suffering Thats why im trying to heightmaxx so I could land a girl close to my height and make up for it with statusmaxx and other things.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 10, 2019)

hooked_on_tonics said:


> @ElliotRodgerJr you need to be using aerosal can method boyo


I have a stadiometer bruv


CoconutMan said:


> hello friend
> I would say 6'3. Its an iconic number because it also looks good in the metric system.190 looks way better on paper than 188. I dont like short chicks, they will make manlet offspring and i know better than to put my son through unneeded suffering Thats why im trying to heightmaxx so I could land a girl close to my height and make up for it with statusmaxx and other things.


Very high IQ post my friend


hooked_on_tonics said:


> night


Im 177 at the very start of the day, 174 by the end of it


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 10, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I have a stadiometer bruv


lol actually?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 10, 2019)

hooked_on_tonics said:


> lol actually?


Ye, it was only 80 quid
And the aerosol method isn't that accurate, can easily over/under estimate


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hunter said:


> 6'3 indeed


5"11 is absolutely not enough jfl I get height mogged so often it's ragefuel
6"4 is the perfect height imo


----------



## CoconutMan (Apr 10, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I have a stadiometer bruv
> 
> Very high IQ post my friend
> 
> Im 177 at the very start of the day, 174 by the end of it


Thanks my friend 



hooked_on_tonics said:


> I can't dispute you since I'm only 6'1





> only


----------



## Hunter (Apr 10, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> 5"11 is absolutely not enough jfl I get height mogged so often it's ragefuel
> 6"4 is the perfect height imo



6'4 is where you start to get too tall. 6'3 is ideal imo. 5'11 is a great height in general public but in college/uni its dead average


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 10, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Ye, it was only 80 quid
> And the aerosol method isn't that accurate, can easily over/under estimate



as long as you are ocd about technique I think aerosol is reasonably accurate (down to 0.5 cm for sure). It won't hold a candle to stadiometer though.

The huge benefit of being too tall over too short (which is universally shit) is that even though you may lose some mass appeal, the women that want you, REALLY FUCKING WANT you and they will chase hard if they have a full blown fetish. You're a rare commodity


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 10, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> 11 is absolutely not enough jfl I get height mogged so often it's ragefuel


Again, either you're measuring yourself incorrectly and are actually shorter, or you live in a country like Netherlands where average is 6'1. At 5'9, I'm dead average in a UK university(mostly whites)


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 10, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Again, either you're measuring yourself incorrectly and are actually shorter, or you live in a country like Netherlands where average is 6'1. At 5'9, I'm dead average in a UK university(mostly whites)



fuck man maybe Im measuring myself wrong. If I find out Im below 5"11 im raging ngl


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 10, 2019)

5”11-6”2

Everything taller is weird tbh

I’m 5”9/5 

It’s over for me


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 10, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> fuck man maybe Im measuring myself wrong. If I find out Im below 5"11 im raging ngl


It could also be you're notice the taller ones, for example athletes tend to be taller, and when they hang out together and pass you by, you might think it's an average height.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 10, 2019)

double digit feet height or death


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 10, 2019)

It’s 6’2. 6’2 is the ideal height


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Apr 10, 2019)

6'2 IMO


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 11, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> 6'4 imo. Looks dominant AND very proportional and doesn't come with disadvantages. *Not being able to pass door frames would be a bit annoying probably*


Who the fuck has a 31" bideltoid?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 11, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Who the fuck has a 31" bideltoid?


The top of the door?
Doesn't have to be width.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 11, 2019)

Muh height


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 11, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> The top of the door?
> Doesn't have to be width.



Was distracted by the word "frame"


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Do you guys measure yourself correctly? I legit knew a guy saying that he is 6' and feels short, yet I was taller than him at 5'9. Legit most people add at least 2 inches to their height.


Here in Germany one would definitely short at 6'. 5'11 is the average amongst young Germans, and the majority of non shitskins is taller than 6'


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 11, 2019)

6'2+ as long as you have a good frame to go along with it and are not a lanklet


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 11, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Was distracted by the word "frame"
> 
> Here in Germany one would definitely short at 6'. 5'11 is the average amongst young Germans, and the majority of non shitskins is taller than 6'


Where do you live in Germany? 
When I was in the north I always was the shortest at 5'11 but here at home I'd say I'm only slightly below average for a German guy.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 11, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Who the fuck has a 31" bideltoid?


@HailToTheKing


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 11, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> one would definitely short at 6





SayNoToRotting said:


> 5'11 is the average amongst young Germans


Digga was


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 11, 2019)

Here in the Netherlands I’d say it’s 6’5. In other countries it might be a bit lower like 6’3-6’4.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 11, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Where do you live in Germany?
> When I was in the north I always was the shortest at 5'11 but here at home I'd say I'm only slightly below average for a German guy.


I used to live in Stuttgart and felt dead on average at 5'9 amongst people my age(17)


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 11, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I used to live in Stuttgart and felt dead on average at 5'9 amongst people my age(17)


Yes most people (like 90%) are 5'10-6'1 but there are always these outliers that are 6'6 and ruin your whole day


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 11, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Yes most people (like 90%) are 5'10-6'1 but there are always these outliers that are 6'6 and ruin your whole day


Yeah tallest in my class was 6'4, two 6'3 guys and rest about 5'8-5'11 besides the 5'5 midget.


Alexanderr said:


> Here in the Netherlands I’d say it’s 6’5. In other countries it might be a bit lower like 6’3-6’4.


nuke Holland


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 11, 2019)

6'6''

outlier or death


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 11, 2019)

6'5 anything less is *cope.*


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 11, 2019)

jfl at copers saying 6'2 or even less when every second guy at my uni is above 6ft


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 11, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> jfl at copers saying 6'2 or even less when every second guy at my uni is above 6ft


They can't comprehend it cuz they don't have the bird eye view from all heights.

Manlets, they will never learn.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 11, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> They can't comprehend it cuz they don't have the bird eye view from all heights.
> 
> Manlets, they will never learn.


----------



## adrianolm (Apr 11, 2019)

Im 6’2 And even tho i prolly am above average it doesnt really stand out, 6’4 + is where is starts being noticeable So Thats the ideal height


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 11, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> there's no girl that's gonna turn you down because you're "too tall", this is some autistic cope


? based on your years of dating experience? I know girls who prefer (relatively) shorter guys because they are short themselves. Multiple studies have shown some girls consider some guys too tall.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 11, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> ? based on your years of dating experience? I know girls who prefer (relatively) shorter guys because they are short themselves. Multiple studies have shown some girls consider some guys too tall.


i don't need years of "dating experience" to never have received complaint to my height. the most iois i get are from shorter women lol. i guess if girl is like 4'11 it could look retarded yes


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 11, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> i don't need years of "dating experience" to never have received complaint to my height. the most iois i get are from shorter women lol. i guess if girl is like 4'11 it could look retarded yes





> "IOIs"



are you an incel?


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 11, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> are you an incel?


no im not, used to be one till last year. this "only ioi is p in v" is cope, some people really overdo this ioi shit like fatman, but I can differentiate legit iois


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 11, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> no im not, used to be one till last year. this "only ioi is p in v" is cope, some people really overdo this ioi shit like fatman, but I can differentiate legit iois


By your accounts you should be a massive giga chad since your height is so rare but you've been incel for the vast majority of your life. Do you really think the former members of One Direction (who are all manlets) could have possibly been incels? Face it you only say this because height's the only thing going for you in life.

Anyways enough bullshit about height (excluding those much shorter than average) being necessarily related to masculinity or physical prowess. We have always had tools for most of our existence (spears, swords, bows, guns, etc) and fighting was always something we'd want to avoid since even if you win you'd likely get injured/infected and eventually die.



> Cavalli-Sforza and Cavalli-Sforza note that variations in height worldwide can be partly attributed to evolutionary pressures resulting from differing environments. These evolutionary pressures result in height related health implications. While tallness is an adaptive benefit in colder climates such as found in Europe, shortness helps dissipate body heat in warmer climatic regions.[40] Consequently, the relationships between health and height cannot be easily generalized since tallness and shortness can both provide health benefits in different environmental settings



Similarly some Africans are so tall/slender because they had to run a lot to catch prey in their environment.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 11, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> https://streamable.com/opt9c
> 
> this last month from china. in the beginning its from eye level(camera is at eye level) and then I raise it a little till like top of skull


PUT AN NSFW SPOILER FFS.
I was *this *close to roping from the video.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 11, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> PUT AN NSFW SPOILER FFS.
> I was *this *close to roping from the video.


The hilarious part is this person who should be a 1/1000 gigachad gets almost no attention from passersby.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 11, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> The hilarious part is this person who should be a 1/1000 gigachad gets almost no attention from passersby.


The hilarious part is that you are a troll and I have no idea how you are not banned yet.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 11, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> By your accounts you should be a massive giga chad since you're height is so rare but you've been incel for most of your life. Do you really think the former members of One Direction (who are all manlets) could have possibly been incels?



ive been incel for most of my life because i was obese and my face was all round and covered by fat, full on estrogenic body(similar to fatman had/has), also i never ever approached before that and never went out. i would've been chad if i was lean 100%. members of one directions have status, money and good looks(facially). obviously they're not incels, but that doesnt represent anything to height-dating success on a global scale. also ive literally stated in this thread, that face is most important factor, never said that height is most important. 

and no, height is not the only thing going on for me


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 11, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> The hilarious part is that you are a troll and I have no idea how you are not banned yet.


How am I troll?? https://looksmax.org/threads/collec...ight-studies-just-be-66-bro.15343/post-289024 you should be banned based on how hard you cope


Extra Chromosome said:


> The hilarious part is that you are a troll and I have no idea how you are not banned yet.


How am I troll?? https://looksmax.org/threads/collec...ight-studies-just-be-66-bro.15343/post-289024 you should be banned based on how hard you cope


freakofnature said:


> i would've been chad if i was lean 100%.


the average person looks like you did or even worse but still is not incel stop coping jfl


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 11, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> ive been incel for most of my life because i was obese and my face was all round and covered by fat, full on estrogenic body(similar to fatman had/has), also i never ever approached before that and never went out. i would've been chad if i was lean 100%. members of one directions have status, money and good looks(facially). obviously they're not incels, but that doesnt represent anything to height-dating success on a global scale. also ive literally stated in this thread, that face is most important factor, never said that height is most important.
> 
> and no, height is not the only thing going on for me


Save yourself some breath. bluepilledcopecel is a legit troll.
@Dude420 you said you will get this faggot banned already, what happened?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 11, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> ,


AHAH you say I cope when you think your growth plates are open when you're nearing 30. Kill yourself faggot


freakofnature said:


> and no, height is not the only thing going on for me


X


freakofnature said:


> members of one directions have status, money and good looks(facially).


Then why didn't the taller versions of them perhaps with slightly worse faces not do as well?


----------



## kobecel (Apr 11, 2019)

There is no "too tall" u dumbfucks
Height and muscle +frame is an insane combo
Have you ever seen a guy above 6'4-6'5 that is jacked?
Their presence is INSANE


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 11, 2019)

kobecel said:


> Have you ever seen a guy above 6'4-6'5 that is jacked?


no, not irl, and any would be roided to mutant levels


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 11, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> *no, not irl*, and any would be roided to mutant levels


In your basement everything you say is true.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 11, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> the average person looks like you did or even worse but still is not incel stop coping jfl



yeah dude, no.

https://unsee.cc/593ea059/

https://unsee.cc/132facdb/



RedPilledStemcel said:


> Then why didn't the taller versions of them perhaps with slightly worse faces not do as well?



I don't really care about celebrities as an example, they do not represent anything as they have a lot of other factor going on their lives that affects their dating success.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 11, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> I don't really care about celebrities as an example, they do not represent anything as they have a lot of other factor going on their lives that affects their dating success.


celebrities are the epitome of sexual attraction, if 6'6 guys were really more attractive, then the celebs would be 6'6 as well stop going full retard, this is why I doubt you have much going for you besides your height


freakofnature said:


> yeah dude, no.
> 
> https://unsee.cc/593ea059/
> 
> https://unsee.cc/132facdb/


Great you learned how to take photos/fraud lost a little bit of chub but you didn't look fat at all. You also chose an unrateable photo for your before so it's not helping your case. edit: nvm there are more photos there


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 11, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 39306


Heightmaxxing by lowering the average is *legit.*


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 11, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> celebrities are the epitome of sexual attraction, if 6'6 guys were really more attractive, then the celebs would be 6'6 as well stop going full retard, this is why I doubt you have much going for you besides your height



thats not how it works. face is no.1. height doesnt overrule face, its a bonus. celebrities would be more attractive if they were taller, assuming everything is in proportion to their original state. they're celebrities because they have top tier face. if you have a top tier face you don't need height unless ur manlet, yes. but in real life setting where people dont have top % face, height is big halo for a man



RedPilledStemcel said:


> Great you learned how to take photos/fraud lost a little bit of chub but you didn't look fat at all.



I lost over 30kgs the past 1.5 years. I wouldnt call that a 'little chub" as my entire life changed and how people treat me


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 11, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> thats not how it works. face is no.1. height doesnt overrule face, its a bonus. celebrities would be more attractive if they were taller, assuming everything is in proportion to their original state. they're celebrities because they have top tier face. if you have a top tier face you don't need height unless ur manlet, yes. but in real life setting where people dont have top % face, height is big halo for a man


People in real life do have top % faces lol


freakofnature said:


> treat


I sai d I didn't see your other photos, I agree tho. But if height is neutralized completely by fat, it should tell you something about its importance.


----------



## androidcel (Apr 11, 2019)

6'5-6'7


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 11, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> People in real life do have top % faces lol



Yeah, but not as prevalent as you see on screen. There are good looking people, with good faces everywhere, but only a small % of them have such high psl face, where height is completely disregardable as face overrules everything. Like yes, someone like o'pry's SMV is barely affected by his height, but most, at least average or above average, looking guys IRL would have higher SMV if they were taller with frame staying proportional

From my IRL experience (I live in capital of my country), the most couples I see irl, holding hands, kissing are usually guys are all above 6ft. This is obviously also anecdotal experience and doesn't represent anything, this is just what I see with my own eyes every day


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 11, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> everywhere


This is cope..who do ou hang with lmao all slayers ik have at least psl 6 faces


freakofnature said:


> live in capital of my country), the most couples I see irl, holding hands, kissing are usually guys are all above 6ft.


your capital probably has that as their average height. I see short couples all the itme. Do you really think everyone below 6 ft is incel?


----------



## dodt (Apr 11, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> your capital probably has that as their average height. I see short couples all the itme. Do you really think everyone below 6 ft is incel?


Even in my ethnic country the majority of young guys who are walking with foids near them who are clearly into those guys are all 5'11+.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 11, 2019)

dodt said:


> Even in my ethnic country the majority of young guys who are walking with foids near them who are clearly into those guys are all 5'11+.


Within my school indeed the slayers tend to be 5'11-6'1, but you have plenty outside this range.


----------



## luksmax (Apr 11, 2019)

1,85m 6'0.8"


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 11, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I used to live in Stuttgart


----------



## kobecel (Apr 11, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I used to live in Stuttgart


Shithole tbh


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 11, 2019)

kobecel said:


> Shithole tbh



Delet this


----------



## luksmax (Apr 11, 2019)

There have also been cases of very tall actors encountering problems in Hollywood. Dolph Lundgren and Armie Hammer, both standing about 6 ft 4 1⁄2 in (1.94 m), stated that they had lost jobs or were about to do so because of being too tall.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 11, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> height doesnt overrule face, *its a bonus*


I hope you mean after 6'4 or somehting brah


----------



## CoconutMan (Apr 11, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Heightmaxxing by lowering the average is *legit.*


manlet stalin did this to ukraincels by inducing a famine. no nutrients so everyone became a manlet like him


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 11, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> jfl at copers saying 6'2 or even less when every second guy at my uni is above 6ft



Country?


RedPilledStemcel said:


> celebrities are the epitome of sexual attraction, if 6'6 guys were really more attractive, then the celebs would be 6'6



I agree with some of what you're saying but its worth noting that one of the biggest complaints that people have about celebrities when they meet them in person is how they're not as tall as they imagined and how they were disappointingly lacking in physical presence


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 11, 2019)

hooked_on_tonics said:


> Country?



hungary


----------



## left2die (Apr 11, 2019)

Steve bachall said:


> What do you think the ideal height is and why?Ive always thought 6’3 but recently I’m not sure because at a certain point you can’t date short girls because of the huge difference


6"-6"4

5"11 is still manlet tier because of the 5
anything above looks weird unless you look proportionate


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 11, 2019)

Here is 6'6" Olympic Swimmer Florent Manaudao. Certainly one of the best-proportioned guys 6'5"+ guys I have come across. You decide if it's too much.
I think he looks very good when fashionmaxxing or even in normal clothes but when you see his limbs without these distractions I think it is truly bordering on freakish / spider-like:

Normal Clothes





Spidermaxxing


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 12, 2019)

This is a post from another forum:

Each region has their own golden zone of height as follows

Asia: 5'11 - 6'0
South America: 6'1 (6'2 in Argentina)
USA / Canada: 6'2 - 6'4
Australia / Western Europe: 6'3 - 6'4
Scandinavia / Eastern Europe: 6'5
Netherlands / Montenegro / Bosnia: 6'6

If you are taller than the golden range for a country it shouldn't pose a problem unless you are over 6 inches over (ex. 6'5 guy will slay in Asia). Thus, if we isolate height as the only factor, the optimal height for ease of slaying as an international playboy is 6'6 since you are at or above the golden height for any possible country


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 12, 2019)

8 foot 12


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm prepared to commit to 6'5 as the ideal for an international playboy


----------



## luksmax (Apr 12, 2019)

https://metro.co.uk/2018/05/23/these-are-the-most-desirable-heights-on-dating-apps-7572051/
https://yougov.co.uk/topics/politics/articles-reports/2014/07/11/ideal-height-56-woman-511-man


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 13, 2019)

Anything above 6'3 is a meme.


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 13, 2019)

luksmax said:


> https://metro.co.uk/2018/05/23/these-are-the-most-desirable-heights-on-dating-apps-7572051/
> https://yougov.co.uk/topics/politics/articles-reports/2014/07/11/ideal-height-56-woman-511-man


Wait, did they literally just publish the heights that had the most raw number of swipes without taking into account anything else and call it a day?

If so that's hilariously lazy. Obviously guys that are 5'10 are going to get more tallied swipes than 6'5 guys at the end of the day... there's like 50x more 5'10 guys in circulation

See my height study thread for higher quality data https://looksmax.org/threads/collec...ata-from-height-studies-just-be-66-bro.15343/


----------



## Averagecel (Nov 28, 2019)

TBOLT said:


> Anything above 6'3 is a meme.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Nov 28, 2019)

6’1-6’5


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 28, 2019)

6’4”-6’6” is ideal zone, 6’7”+ is better if you have good frame to accompany it though. 6’3” is good, 6’2” is manlet.


freakofnature said:


> here we go again
> 
> theres no such thing as "too tall" till you your frame is proportionate to your height, so you don't look like "lanklet". (excluding acromelagy and 1 in billion outliers who are shit like 7ft+) there's no girl that's gonna turn you down because you're "too tall", this is some autistic cope. girls turn you down because you have ugly face or shitty feminine weak frame etc., your vertical height has no relevance. girls dont care about huge difference in height. if anything, its a fetish for lot. at the end of the day, its mostly about the face, as always


Legit. The only reason I ever get approached by women is because im very tall. “Wow, how tall are you?! Your amazing!”, “i love your height!” — got both of these comments in the past week. People saying 5’11”-6’2” is ideal are coping very hard


----------



## Mayorga (Nov 28, 2019)

You are coping if you don't believe that 6'9" is the ideal height due to the sexual innuendo.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 28, 2019)

I would say it depends. 6'8 would be great to be fucking monster, nobody will ever fuck with you. From the other side? I couldn't fit to most cars.


Fuk said:


> 6’4”-6’6” is ideal zone, 6’7”+ is better if you have good frame to accompany it though. 6’3” is good, 6’2” is manlet.
> 
> Legit. The only reason I ever get approached by women is because im very tall. “Wow, how tall are you?! Your amazing!”, “i love your height!” — got both of these comments in the past week. People saying 5’11”-6’2” is ideal are coping very hard


6'2 manlet lol


----------



## spark (Nov 28, 2019)

187 cm

six one and a half

Guys above 6'5 will always look disproportional no matter what their frame is just like ubermanlets look disproportional no matter what.


----------



## MOGGERR (Feb 15, 2021)

spark said:


> 187 cm
> 
> six one and a half
> 
> Guys above 6'5 will always look disproportional no matter what their frame is just like ubermanlets look disproportional no matter what.


Explain why 6ft1.5?


----------



## spark (Feb 15, 2021)

MOGGERR said:


> Explain why 6ft1.5?


There is no scientific reason. I just find that high to be the most aesthetic. It's my purely subjective opinion.


----------



## Godmaxxin (Feb 16, 2021)

6'0'-6'3, It's the most aesthethic looking height range, also over 6'3 atleast 90% of people are not as athletic, fast and coordinated as shorter people and also you are more likely to develop health problems if you are too tall, imagine actually saying 6'5 or over is ideal, ur brain is completely delusional then and if ur under 5'11 ur just too short.


----------



## R@m@ (Feb 16, 2021)

I like to be tall but not the talest, so 6'1 it's perfect


----------



## R@m@ (Feb 16, 2021)

spark said:


> There is no scientific reason. I just find that high to be the most aesthetic. It's my purely subjective opinion.


It's just numbers


----------



## klamus (Feb 16, 2021)

Imo 6'5. You can still be athletic at that height. Beyond that it start getting basketball only


----------



## spark (Feb 16, 2021)

klamus said:


> Imo 6'5. You can still be athletic at that height. Beyond that it start getting basketball only


and box and kickbox


----------

